# Macintosh SE and OS 6.0.8



## gollum84 (Jan 1, 2004)

At a local Goodwill I was able to pick up a Macintosh SE that has 1 MB of RAM and two 800K floppy drives.  I also got an Apple 20SC External SCSI hardrive.  I have a SCSI terminator on the drive and I was able to get the 20MB hardrive to appear on the SE's desktop.  I have a Mac OS 6 boot disk that lets me run the machine, but now that I have a storage device that works with the SE, I want to install Mac OS 6.0.8 onto the hardrive and have the SE boot from it.  I got the 4 disk files from the Apple old software page but they are 824K in size.

Can someone try to help me figure out how to install OS 6 on the hardrive?  I can fool the floppy drive into thinking a 1.4 MB floppy is actually a 800K floppy by putting tape over the whole on the upper left of the floppy, but the OS files are 24K too big.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 1, 2004)

I think you'll find that the Disk images for that 6.0.8 install are 824 KB, as you say, but double-click on the that 824 KB DiskCopy file, and you end up with a 770 KB folder, copies to a floppy fine, and should leave it at less than 800 KB, which should still fool the SE  (If you can discover a SuperDrive somewhere (the Mac floppy, not the DVD-R or course) The SE will work with HD floppies if you can find a SuperDrive somewhere.

Hints: Just copy the expanded disk contents to each floppy, and make sure that you rename the floppy exactly the same as the folder (for example, Disk 2 of 4 is correctly named 'Utilities 1'  - don't copy that utilities 1 folder to the disk, just the contents, and name the floppy Utilities 1, proceeding the same with the other 3. 
Should work!!


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 1, 2004)

Thank you very much for the info.  Using the DiskCopy program really helped to trim off those few extra kilobytes so I could fit OS 6 on the floppies.  Now my SE is back up and running.  The Apple 20SC drive is noisy, because of the fan, but it's alright, I can live with it.  Now I'll try to find some old programs, either online or on eBay, that I can use with OS 6.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

The Macintosh Garden is a good place for old-school games.  Some of them may even work with your SE.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 2, 2004)

Check out MacTreasures 
http://www.mactreasures.com/


----------

